# Turning skin into blood



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 8, 2010)

I wonder how long the process takes and how much skin is needed for one pint of blood.  This is potentially a Nobel Prize worthy breakthrough!



> In an important breakthrough, scientists at McMaster University have discovered how to make human blood from adult human skin.
> 
> The discovery, published in the prestigious science journal Nature today, could mean that in the foreseeable future people needing blood for surgery, cancer treatment or treatment of other blood conditions like anemia will be able to have blood created from a patch of their own skin to provide transfusions. Clinical trials could begin as soon as 2012.
> 
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 8, 2010)

I read about it in the morning paper today and was hoping to find a link to a medical paper on it for more info but couldn't.  What will those crazy Canucks come up with next... ;)


----------



## x SF med (Nov 8, 2010)

RackMaster said:


> I read about it in the morning paper today and was hoping to find a link to a medical paper on it for more info but couldn't. What will those crazy Canucks come up with next... ;)


 
Canukistanian Soylent Green....  Beer is People! :doh:


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 8, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome chemical weapon. Spray and mush, go.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2010)

When the Canukistanis can turn skin into beer I'll be impressed.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 9, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Canukistanian Soylent Green....  Beer is People! :doh:


 


pardus said:


> When the Canukistanis can turn skin into beer I'll be impressed.



I've got a couple 50gal drums out back...  oh wait that's not for beer and I should really get rid of those bodies...


----------



## DoctorDoom (Nov 15, 2010)

No need for blood product substitutes if this can be scaled up.  The implications across medicine are huge.


----------

